# What are moonspots?



## LordDreyfus (Jan 9, 2014)

From what I gather it's a dominant trait, but can be hidden to just a few hairs? I was told by a breeder that it was "more under the hair" whatever that means.

I'll be picking up this little cutie Thursday .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't see any moon spots on your buckling.

Moon spots are irregular, somewhat round spots of color on top of the coat pattern. They are randomly placed on the coat and have no order or pattern. Moon spots vary in color from light creme to dark brown. They can come in many different colors, but will never be true white or black.

Moon spots are a dominant gene, meaning either sire or dam has to have them in order to pass them onto the offspring. They will not randomly pop up, however, sometimes moon spots can be hidden on the coat. A moon spot can be just a few hairs, hidden under white (since white is not a color, but absence of color), or even so close to the goat's color that it's hard to notice. Some goats seem to easily pass on their moon spots, while others could be heavily moon spotted, yet never or rarely throw moon spots on their kids. Moon spots on kids often will start out dark and lighten up as they grow.

Check out this website for photos of moon spotted goats: http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/coat-patterns.html


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you have a picture of his other side?


----------



## LordDreyfus (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info! That clears it up quite a bit. 

The baby in the pic is a registered doe I'm picking up soon. Her breeder told me she didn't have moon spots so I was trying to figure out what the differences were between her spots and moon spots.


----------



## LordDreyfus (Jan 9, 2014)

Not yet. I was told her (it's a girl) only had spots on one side.

I'm fine with them being just spots, I was just trying to figure out the differences.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, she's just got white markings. White spots are totally different than moon spots.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

They are the spots you see after someone moons you.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

From what I understand moon spots can be any color but white or black.


----------

